# challenge spores



## smashp985

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto sobre indicadores biológicos y vienen fórmulas para hacer algunos cálculos:

"process lethality calculation:
Ftz=Dtz (log 10A -log 10B)
A= number of *challenge spores* per strip
B= 2.303 log (n/q) where n is the total number of replicates..."
En internet las he encontrado como "esporas de desafío" pero me suena bastante extraño.
Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
De antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## avizor

Challenge en este contexto se traduce *carga bacteriana* y no _desafío._


----------



## k-in-sc

In this case I think "esporas de desafío" is what it is (not "de provocación"), but I'm not a native or a biologist. Ilialluna will know.
Spores are not necessarily bacterial.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Quizá aquí podría decirse algo así como "carga de esporas" o "esporas infectivas".
Saludos.


----------



## smashp985

pues seguí investigando y he encontrado "esporas bacterianas". De cualquier manera preguntaré al cliente si tiene alguna traducción en especial para el término y se los haré saber.
Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Esporas bacterianas si se está hablando de bacterias, pero las esporas pueden ser también fúngicas, y para ser fieles al texto original, hablaría de esporas sin más.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm wondering if "challenge spores" here means "spores of the target type" (the species being studied) and whether "carga de esporas" would mean all spores of whatever type, and whether that matters.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Después de mucho pensar y de indagar por Intenet, creo que se refiere a las esporas como marcadores biológicos para el control de un proceso de esterilización. Challenge se referiría al "desafío" que se realiza sobre el proceso de esterilización. El proceso de esterilización se realiza poniendo esporas en una parte del dispositivo para ver si, una vez realizado el proceso, las esporas son capaces de germinar o no. Diría "esporas de control" o "esporas de comprobación" o algo así.


----------



## k-in-sc

That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## smashp985

Tienes toda la razón Illialuna, creo que le has dado al punto.
Te lo agradezco muchísimo!!


----------



## Ilialluna

No hay de qué. Suerte con la traducción.


----------

